# Biozorb surgical tissue marker device placement breast



## maljdcpc (Mar 14, 2016)

General inquiry- Does anyone have experience coding for placement of Biozorb for outpt breast surgeries?? Wondering if coding correctly...having difficulty finding any info on it...
I have a HCPCS code: C9728 Placement of interstitial device(s) for radiation therapy/surgery guidance (e.g., fiducial markers, dosimeter), for other than the following sites (any approach): abdomen, pelvis, prostate, retroperitoneum, thorax, single or multiple


----------

